# OT: Religion.



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Since the Phoenix board is basically a family, we can all talk with each other about almost anything. And, since I saw it on the Mavericks Forum, I think we should have it too. I would really like to know what religion you are at, no one should discriminate or make fun of you for what you are. I am Muslim, and people make fun of me because I'm brown and since 9-11, I have been humilliated and called names. To me I think that is really immature. Well, enough about me, I want to hear about everyone here.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Jewish here and I feel your pain. I've endured alot of anti-semitism (attend a christian school) but I've learned to ignore it. Here's some tips:

You just have to be the bigger person and say something, and if that doesn't work then ignore it. Either they'll stop when you tell them to or just ignore it like you don't care about what they say and most likely, (eventually) they'll stop. Only do the ignore method when all else fails. If that doesn't work, then oh well. I've heard alot of Holocaust jokes and am just disgusted by them. Just realize how immature/stupid/etc. they are and learn not to value their opinions. By proudly being Jewish I've tuned out alot of people.

Some of the religious issues are also intertwined with racism. When people start mocking you for minor things according to race or religion... make a mental note of it. Once you see the same person try to up the antee, just call them off before the situation gets escalated. If it does get escalated, then they are so used to making fun of your religion/race that when you tell them to stop... they tune you out. Alot of it is about respect. If you don't have enough self-respect to call them out then they won't have enough respect for you for them to stop.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Me? No faith whatsover.
Strong evidence on either side of "whether God really exists or not", so im not really going to bother with it.
The only people I have a problem with are people who are ignorant enough to not tolerate or at least try to understand another's views on life,God or gods, etc.
Sadly, thats a lot of people.


-my post on religion in the mavs forum one.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I use to be Christian. But my heart didn't believe so
I decided not to. I just think if you're going to believe in it
there should be no doubt. But I would always find myself doubting
God. It just wasn't worth it. But I still have Christian principles in me.
I think their's a big misconception of not being a good person if you do
not believe in God. Which is not the case. 


I would have never guessed that you were Muslim, Dynamic.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I use to be Christian. But my heart didn't believe so
> I decided not to. I just think if you're going to believe in it
> there should be no doubt. But I would always find myself doubting
> God. It just wasn't worth it. But I still have Christian principles in me.
> ...


my grandparents basically said this when i said i was atheist:

"You wont be good if you dont believe in God!" or something like that.

:rofl:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> Jewish here and I feel your pain. I've endured alot of anti-semitism (attend a christian school) but I've learned to ignore it. Here's some tips:
> 
> You just have to be the bigger person and say something, and if that doesn't work then ignore it. Either they'll stop when you tell them to or just ignore it like you don't care about what they say and most likely, (eventually) they'll stop. Only do the ignore method when all else fails. If that doesn't work, then oh well. I've heard alot of Holocaust jokes and am just disgusted by them. Just realize how immature/stupid/etc. they are and learn not to value their opinions. By proudly being Jewish I've tuned out alot of people.
> 
> Some of the religious issues are also intertwined with racism. When people start mocking you for minor things according to race or religion... make a mental note of it. Once you see the same person try to up the antee, just call them off before the situation gets escalated. If it does get escalated, then they are so used to making fun of your religion/race that when you tell them to stop... they tune you out. Alot of it is about respect. If you don't have enough self-respect to call them out then they won't have enough respect for you for them to stop.


 i just thought id like to tell you about the other side of the fence. no im not trying to say ive got it rougher or denounce anything you said id just thought id share:

im of german descent. got the light eyes, white, but light brown hair instead of blonde. whenever i tell someone im german do you know the immediate reponse? 

"jew killer" 

and even if they say it and then try to laugh it off with me(don know whyd youd do that but yes some of them do) im still like "why the **** would you say something like that?" and i usually dont even bother with that person ever again. 

after i did a project on where my ancestors are from and what my heritage is in fifth grade i got called "germ" for the rest of the year. made me feel really ****ty. luckly i didnt and havent seen any of those people since.

now i dont really like telling people im german. ive gotten more comfortable with it lately cause of being able to cheer for the german soccer team at the world cup and dirk being such a good basketball player. and most people call me dirk when i play basketball and i dont mind it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> my grandparents basically said this when i said i was atheist:
> 
> "You wont be good if you dont believe in God!" or something like that.
> 
> :rofl:



haha, I haven't bothered to tell my parents. I'm going to wait
it out. Atleast until I'm 18. I go to a biblestudy every Tuesday but I go
to hang out with my friends.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Omega said:


> i just thought id like to tell you about the other side of the fence. no im not trying to say ive got it rougher or denounce anything you said id just thought id share


I'm not saying it's just Jews, African Americans, and Muslims. I mean all people. I never thought of it as German-Jew as different sides of the fence. Germans and all other types of races experience it and I'm just pointing it out.

I'd say the troubles you and I had are on the same side of the fence... not on opposite sides.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Christian, i think its real dumb when people make fun of other religions but when it comes to talking about God, i dont think you can be more serious. 
i ask why are you muslim? just curious....

raptureready.com come and talk here about anything and they will have answers for you. i promise you will not regret it, and if you disagree go there and debate.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

also http://www.finalfrontier.org.uk/


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

It's time for my agnostic pilgrimage.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> I'm not saying it's just Jews, African Americans, and Muslims. I mean all people. I never thought of it as German-Jew as different sides of the fence. Germans and all other types of races experience it and I'm just pointing it out.
> 
> I'd say the troubles you and I had are on the same side of the fence... not on opposite sides.


 :cheers:

btw as i said in the other religion thread im agnostic


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, also, people don't understand about my kind of Muslims. See, theres basically two different types of Muslims. Shia and Sooni, I'm not sure I spelled "Sooni" right or wrong. And also, Muslims are all not Hindu's. We *can* eat meat, unlike them. But the thing is, we can not eat pork. I'm not that religouse to say myself, as of all of yall, I have doubted God, or "Allah", as we Muslims call him. But I still believe we have a creator. And not all brown people wear that rediculouse but symbolizing dot on their forhead. And no, My father does not own a 7-11.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> Well, also, people don't understand about my kind of Muslims. See, theres basically two different types of Muslims. Shia and Sooni, I'm not sure I spelled "Sooni" right or wrong. And also, Muslims are all not Hindu's. We *can* eat meat, unlike them. But the thing is, we can not eat pork. I'm not that religouse to say myself, as of all of yall, I have doubted God, or "Allah", as we Muslims call him. But I still believe we have a creator. And not all brown people wear that rediculouse but symbolizing dot on their forhead. And no, *My father does not own a 7-*11.


He owns a dunkin donuts right? I kid I kid I kid.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> Well, also, people don't understand about my kind of Muslims. See, theres basically two different types of Muslims. Shia and Sooni, I'm not sure I spelled "Sooni" right or wrong. And also, Muslims are all not Hindu's. *We can eat meat, unlike them. But the thing is, we can not eat pork.* I'm not that religouse to say myself, as of all of yall, I have doubted God, or "Allah", as we Muslims call him. But I still believe we have a creator. And not all brown people wear that rediculouse but symbolizing dot on their forhead. And no, My father does not own a 7-11.


but doesnt the food have to be prepared a certain way or something?


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

It's hilal, it's like, the meat is cut a different way.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Omega said:


> but doesnt the food have to be prepared a certain way or something?


 In some sectors of Islam, yes but in other sectors no.

Im a Shia Ismaili Muslim like Dynamic and we can eat any meat except for Pork.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

So basically, we will never have bacon. Turkey bacon, yes. Regular bacon, no.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't follow any religion at all. In my mind it makes no sense. However i respect that other people believe it and it doesn't bother me. I only have a problem with it when people try and push their views onto you, and don't just except that you don't believe in it. Although that goes both ways as some people don't except how people can believe in it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

im Jewish. my dad was born Jewish and my mom was born Roman Catholic but converted to Judaism. 



Dynamic™ said:


> Since the Phoenix board is basically a family, we can all talk with each other about almost anything. And, since I saw it on the Mavericks Forum, I think we should have it too. I would really like to know what religion you are at, no one should discriminate or make fun of you for what you are. *I am Muslim, and people make fun of me because I'm brown and since 9-11, I have been humilliated and called names.* To me I think that is really immature. Well, enough about me, I want to hear about everyone here.


the sad thing is that everybody during their life goes through something like this(whether it be race or religion). i have had people that asked me why i killed Jesus or that the holocaust is a hoax. i just ignore it even though it pisses me off. 



Omega said:


> im of german descent. got the light eyes, white, but light brown hair instead of blonde. whenever i tell someone im german do you know the immediate reponse?
> 
> "jew killer"


i too am of german descent. one assignment in 5th grade we had to talk about heritage and why is it important. i said i am part german and someone called me a nazi.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

> i too am of german descent. one assignment in 5th grade we had to talk about heritage and why is it important. i said i am part german and someone called me a nazi.


yep thats how it goes down. even to this day. like it said its getting better but i usually keep it to myself that im german.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm not trying to discriminate, but I think being atheist is just plain dumb. I think at the very least, everyone in the world should at least be a deist.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> im Jewish. my dad was born Jewish and my mom was born Roman Catholic but converted to Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I know how you feel. I get teased everyday because 9/11, and the fact that my last name is, "Hussain", but Sadam's last name is "Hussein". I feel your pain.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Omega said:


> yep thats how it goes down. even to this day. like it said its getting better but i usually keep it to myself that im german.


there is nothing to fear about telling people you are german if they asked you. if people base their opinions on you just because you are german then they are the ones at fault, not you. when people ask about my heritage i tell them what i am, no lies and no secrets.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> there is nothing to fear about telling people you are german if they asked you. if people base their opinions on you just because you are german then they are the ones at fault, not you. when people ask about my heritage i tell them what i am, no lies and no secrets.


 well yeah if im asked i'll say

but like i said if someone negativly comments on it then i dont even bother with them anymore.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> Trust me, I know how you feel. I get teased everyday because 9/11, and the fact that my last name is, "Hussain", but Sadam's last name is "Hussein". I feel your pain.


1)needless to say, we both know you are no dictator. there is a guy at my school named Osama so i know where you are coming from.

personally, i think Islam is a beautiful religion and anybody hating somebody because they practice Islam is just wrong. nobody should have to go through this type of prejudice.


2)personally, i think the pain is everyones. somejewishdude omega theroc5 and many others on this board have gone through some type of prejudice in their lifetime. just about everyone in this world has and nobody is an exception.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Since when do people discriminate against Germans? As a German Israeli Italian Swedish American, I have never seen this.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the movie Beerfest will make it worse.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> Since when do people discriminate against Germans? As a German Israeli Italian Swedish American, I have never seen this.


as a german italian russian dutch scottish cuban(legally speaking) american i have. my last headmaster at my school was german immigrant and when he did something the students didnt like they would always say **** like nazi or jew killer. people even asked me if i hated him on the basis that he is german because i am jewish. people were making fun of his accent. when he talked about 911 on its anniversery two years ago people were saying "How does he know what it was like to be American" despite the fact that he grew up in a seperated Germany and knows prejudice first hand.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> I think the movie Beerfest will make it worse.


not by a lot. passion of the christ got me some more "damn jew" marks but nothing really bad.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> not by a lot. *passion of the christ got me some more "damn jew" marks but nothing really bad*.


Hmm, I can see why after some Christians watch that movie.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Hmm, I can see why after some Christians watch that movie.


eh not too bad for me but i heard some jews went through a tough week or two after the movie came out. personally i am tired of jews muslims christians and anybody else for being blamed for something that they didnt do. i think i speak for just about every jew when i say that jews today should not be blamed for the murder of a man that was killed 2000 years ago. i know a guy who went ape**** on some muslim people after World Trade Center. like i said before nobody should have to go through prejudice.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> eh not too bad for me but i heard some jews went through a tough week or two after the movie came out. personally i am tired of jews muslims christians and anybody else for being blamed for something that they didnt do. i think i speak for just about every jew when i say that jews today should not be blamed for the murder of a man that was killed 2000 years ago. i know a guy who went ape**** on some muslim people after World Trade Center. like i said before nobody should have to go through prejudice.


Especially since it wasn't the Jews who executed Jesus, it was the Romans, who were a pagan people. The Jews were discriminated by the Romans as well.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

sloth said:


> Especially since it wasn't the Jews who executed Jesus, it was the Romans, who were a pagan people. The Jews were discriminated by the Romans as well.


Yes this is true that the Jews were unliked by the Romans and that the Romans actually killed Christ, but to speak on the other side of the fence(Im a neutral here-athiest so i dont really care about whose fault it was or blah blah blah) wouldnt you say the Romans were pressured by the Jews to execute Christ? I mean the last thing they wanted was a rebellion, so maybe they appeased the higher ups in the Jewish community to calm them down. However, another reason they killed Christ was that they might have thought that Christ himself was a rabblerouser, or in other words, he was trying to start his own rebellion against the Roman Empire.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> Especially since it wasn't the Jews who executed Jesus, it was the Romans, who were a pagan people. The Jews were discriminated by the Romans as well.


i know the jews didnt kill him but they didnt exactly like him either. personally i think Jesus was a good man, even though i think he was a Rabbi. he helped the poor and sacrificed his time to make the world a better place. both very good mitzvahs.

many people went through Roman cruelty like the Jews. gaul and the tribes of briton are just two examples of Roman cruelty.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i know the jews didnt kill him but they didnt exactly like him either. personally i think Jesus was a good man, even though i think he was a Rabbi. he helped the poor and sacrificed his time to make the world a better place. both very good mitzvahs.
> 
> many people went through Roman cruelty like the Jews. gaul and the tribes of briton are just two examples of Roman cruelty.


Gaul and Britania were places being taken over by the Romans though, so its not an example of Roman Cruelty in the same sense of their cruelty to the Jews.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> Gaul and Britania were places being taken over by the Romans though, so its not an example of Roman Cruelty in the same sense of their cruelty to the Jews.


i get your point but my point was that many people were killed and subjected to Roman vice.

EDIT: my Euro history might be sketchy but i thought that Gaul had been conquered then rebelled against JC(Julius Ceasar).


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i know the jews didnt kill him but they didnt exactly like him either. personally i think Jesus was a good man, even though i think he was a Rabbi. he helped the poor and sacrificed his time to make the world a better place. both very good mitzvahs.
> 
> many people went through Roman cruelty like the Jews. gaul and the tribes of briton are just two examples of Roman cruelty.


That's exactly how I feel about him.

To be fair, if some guy that had a bunch of followers that believed he was the Son of G-d nowadays... it would be viewed by the majority of people as a cult... so what's the difference between now and then? (NOT saying that Jesus was/wasn't the Messiah... just saying how most people would see him).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I thikn you have a good point SJD. I would be like, who is this guy kidding if some one were to say they were the Son of God, but that was the dark days where not many people were smart and many people were convinced easily into anything. So it would matter on the level of intelligence imo.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Atheist!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

what are your thoughts on mormonism. i have heard from just about every religion saying that they are a cult. agree/disagree?


----------

